# Swissvax 2 coats



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Is it worth putting 2 coats of wax on or will I be wasting expensive wax :roll:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

2 thin layers should last longer than one


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol ,the price it costs I only put on thin layers :wink:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't blame you, I read a detailing article once, one lad tried , 2 coats on one side of his car and 1 coat on the other side, 2 coats lasted longer , that's the only reason I mentioned 2 coats, if you try it let us know your verdict


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As said 2 thin coats


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Leave it a week between coats for the first coat to "harden".


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Rain has stopped play today so will try to get another coat on tomorrow before car gets road grime on again


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

After 2 coats bank holiday weekend I cleaned car today and dried it using open hose the water just came off in sheets  well worth applying to coats


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

You only apply two coats to ensure that you covers everything.

First layer horizontal, second layer vertical.

You will not build a thicker layer that will last longer, but you will have an even layer that covers the whole car.

A single layer might results in some spots with no protection, that will eat it self bigger and bigger, and you will loose protection sooner.


----------

